# Broken Sauce



## BKBagelBoss

In English, you say a sauce is “broken” when it demulsifies. Is there a Russian verb used in cooking to describe this or would you say something like “Соус отделился.”


----------



## GCRaistlin

Определённого слова, описывающего это состояние, в русском нет. Чтобы описать это явление, мы можем сказать: _соус дал воду._ Ну, или просто: _соус испортился _(хотя без уточнения слушающий решит скорее, что он прокис).


----------



## BKBagelBoss

Мне звучит слишком буквально, но возможно говорить, что «Соус демульгировался»?


----------



## GCRaistlin

BKBagelBoss said:


> Мне звучит


_С моей точки зрения, звучит_



BKBagelBoss said:


> Соус демульгировался


Это мало кто поймёт. Я, например, нет. Ну, то есть догадаться, что с ним что-то нехорошее случилось, можно, но именно что догадаться, а не понять.


----------



## Maroseika

I'd say соус распался.


----------



## GCRaistlin

То есть вы вот смотрите на соус, который пошёл комками (кстати, вот ещё возможный вариант), и говорите, к примеру: _Что-то он распался - старый, наверное? _Как-то сомнительно.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> То есть вы вот смотрите на соус, который пошёл комками (кстати, вот ещё возможный вариант), и говорите, к примеру: _Что-то он распался - старый, наверное? _Как-то сомнительно.


Я так не говорю, потому что не готовлю соусы. Но я бы понял, что имеется в виду. В Интернете много примеров использования этого слова, когда говорят о майонезе и других соусах.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Возможно. Но это, получается, довольно-таки специальный термин, который вряд ли придёт в голову некулинару. В отличие, видимо, от _broken, _которым можно обозначить вообще что угодно вышедшее, в том или ином смысле, из строя.


----------



## BKBagelBoss

GCRaistlin said:


> В отличие, видимо, от _broken, _которым можно обозначить вообще что угодно вышедшее, в том или ином смысле, из строя.


“Broken” doesn’t mean spoiled _in general_. It never means sour for example it’s a specific ruined _texture_.

It specifically means the fat separated and the emulsion turned back into oil. Like a broken mayonnaise like Maroseika mentioned.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Тем не менее _broken_ всегда указывает на то, что с объектом случилось что-то нехорошее, и это сразу понятно любому носителю языка. _Демульгировался, распался _- слова совсем другого рода: первое неспециалисту вообще непонятно, а второе не даёт автоматически представления о "нехорошем" событии, случившимся с объектом, потому что _распасться_ в общем случае не имеет негативного оттенка.
Можно перевести описательно: _консистенция соуса стала (необратимо) неоднородной._ Так, по крайней мере, понятно, о чём идёт речь.


----------



## BKBagelBoss

I think this website is a good clue for me.
«Если майонез *расслаивается* или *сворачивается…»*

I think I would translate that as “If the mayonnaise breaks or curdles…”


----------



## GCRaistlin

Я бы не сказал, что _расслаивается - _это удачный для нашего случая термин: ведь не _слои_ получаются. А _сворачивается - _это как раз ближе к _sour: _молоко _сворачивается,_ когда прокисает. Ну нет в русском подходящего слова.


----------



## Sobakus

То что может прокисать, делает это сворачиваясь. То что не может, сворачивается не прокисая. Так что по-моему бессмысленно придираться, что раз свёрнутое молоко прокисает, значит всё что сворачивается должно при этом прокисать. Это то же самое, что утверждать об отсутствии разницы между словами «прокисать» и «сворачиваться».

«Расслаиваться» тоже нормально, т.к. получаются именно слои - жидкий, и твёрдый осадок.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Сворачивание - это последствие прокисания как химического процесса. А ТС особенно подчеркнул, что _broken_ не включает _sour._



> масса вещества относительно постоянной толщины, находящаяся между подобными же образованиями, под или над ними


Разделение эмульсии на твердую и жидкую часть не даёт слоёв. _Слой_ песка на морском дне лежит под _толщей,_ а не под _слоем_ воды и называется _слоем _только потому, что под ним есть _слой_ другого твёрдого вещества.


----------



## nizzebro

Соус разложился, соус свернулся в комочки, соус пошёл комочками.

А вообще, нет точного слова - любой вариант только косвенно намекает на то, что произошло.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Сворачивание - это последствие прокисания как химического процесса.


Это не так. Вот из Ожегова: 
Свернуться - о жидком продукте, составе: разделиться, выделив мелкие твёрдые части, комки. _Молоко свернулось. Кровь свернулась._


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Молоко свернулось. Кровь свернулась.


Результаты химических процессов. Насколько я понимаю, в случае с соусом это не так.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Результаты химических процессов. Насколько я понимаю, в случае с соусом это не так.


Для обычного (не технического) языка природа явления не важна, он лишь описывает его внешнее проявление. Полагаю, из приведенного словарного определения очевидно, что о соусе тоже можно сказать "свернулся".


----------



## Vadim K

BKBagelBoss said:


> I think this website is a good clue for me.
> «Если майонез *расслаивается* или *сворачивается…»*
> 
> I think I would translate that as “If the mayonnaise breaks or curdles…”



Соус расслоился


----------

